# I've got two blogs and a website



## rabbitgeek

Hi there,

I've got a fiber arts blog (blogger), a rabbit blog (blogger) and a rabbit website (yahoo small business).

The website used to have Amazon books but I was terminated because I am in Calif. and there was an internet sales tax bill on the table, which ultimately failed. 

Amazon has un-terminated Calif websites but I only made 57 cents on it so I want to have a better plan before I go back. 

What partnerships are out there that are profitable? I really like promoting books because I don't see many of the equipment vendors that I would use available on Amazon.

I've seen a couple of other site that have a lot of Amazon product featured, so I wonder if it really pays?

Any clues would be appreciated.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios
Sacramento Calif.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

What are your blogs and website? I would like to look at them.


----------



## Pelenaka

Hola Franco, it's pelenaka with the Giant Chins waving from Western New York.

This August will make a year for me as an Amazon Associate. I have found that the AA forum has been a great wealth of info and advice, often keeping me from violating the associate agreement pledge even if it was unknowingly. Recently learned that posting my amazon link is a no no on forums thanks to the Amazon discussion board. 
There are two or three regulars on the board that do quite well as an AA and give great marketing advice. 

For me Amazon has been the only affiliate program that has given me a return not a great return mind you, but I only intertwine Amazon in my blog posts when it is an item that I have actually bought & personally use. Items like groceries & homesteading tools.  

For your rabbit site have you contacted any equipment manufactures directly about becoming an affiliate ? Same with the fiber blog. 

There's a great marketing book well actually a series of books called Gorilla Marketing I know you will find very helpful. I used many of the tips when I had a home day care biz in a very competitive market. I'd give you an Amazon link but it's a no no, lol. Check your local library first the author has a whole series on this subject. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## rabbitgeek

Thank you for the replies

I remember the Guerilla Marketing books from a long time ago. I guess its time to update my reading. My lovely wife used to run a "typing service" for students out of our home. GM was very important to us in those days. I also tried a mail order book service but it ran into financial problems and had to close.

My website
Rabbit Geek

My blogs
The Rabbit Geek
Welcome To The Rabbit Geek!

Franco's Fiber Adventure
Franco's Fiber Adventure

Thanks for the clues.

Have a good day!


----------



## katlupe

I use a couple different affiliate networks. One is Shareasale and the the other is called Peformance-Based. But I still do better with Amazon than any others. Now and then I will get a decent sale from one of the other affiliates but not consistently.


----------



## Halfway

Nice sites....and fun!


----------

